# New Video - New Start - The Lung Brewery Ep 1



## Philip Dunkley (1/4/15)

Hey Guys. The new video is up, and we have changed things up a lot. I now have a co-host in the form of Free3dom, known to the masses as Peter Harmse, and we have changed the show to a more interactive discussion based program. We also have a little more room for guests, and will be a lot less formal, and we have introduced a new cast member in the form of HAL2015, our fly cam!!
Let me know what you think.

Can be found at :

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Jakey (1/4/15)

awesome new format. like the idea. thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (1/4/15)

Really cool @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom. Great concept to put out for South Africa, will definately stay tuned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/15)

Good going guys, but can I give a little constructive criticism. Or rather a women’s point of view?

1. Put a microphone between you guys. I'm struggling to hear understand you guys when your talking to each other. I'm kind of death
2. Get someone to move your seating around, its al "blok-‘n-rig" and not inviting and pleasing to the eyes. Just my designer point of view...
3. Make a lot of new videos!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

I'm glad to see you are a little more alive Annemarie ! But in your little "death" state I agree with your positive comments.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/15)

johan said:


> I'm glad to see you are a little more alive Annemarie ! But in your little "death" state I agree with your positive comments.



Ag tog Oom @johan toe gaan staan en maak ek so dooie fout.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Ag tog Oom @johan toe gaan staan en maak ek so dooie fout.



Geweet jy gaan dit een of ander tyd raaksien, maar toe kry jy my dubbel en dwars terug met die F@# "Oom"!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/15)

johan said:


> Geweet jy gaan dit een of ander tyd raaksien, maar toe kry jy my dubbel en dwars terug met die F@# "Oom"!





Hahah toemaar, ek bly nogsteeds lief vir Ohm @johan hoor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

@annemarievdh - you always make me laugh!
The forum would not be the same without you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (1/4/15)

Thanks for the feedback and advice @annemarievdh ...will definitely have a look at optimizing things 

This was very much a spur of the moment setup and we were testing out quite a few new things at the same time, so it's nice to know what wasn't working well and needs looking at - notes taken 

We'll keep going, and growing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (2/4/15)

Great work on this video @Philip Dunkley and @free3dom  A very entertaining one to watch. I like the conversational format of the show. Looking forward to the next episode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (2/4/15)

I like the new format, long live the lung brewery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/4/15)

I also like the format.
I watched it at work on a secondary monitor with less brightness than the notebook, and @freedom hiding in the dark corner. I also did not like it that I couldn't always see your faces like in a normal 'conversation'.

Slightly brighter conditions might be more pleasing to the eye for @annemarievdh as well, but I think she was hinting more towards a full stage setup and a few ripped Chippendales lookalikes lined up in the foreground

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

Cool video guys, but just a suggestion from my side. Open the curtains or get some good lighting going, It feels like a bat cave in there. 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (3/4/15)

Alex said:


> Cool video guys, but just a suggestion from my side. Open the curtains or get some good lighting going, It feels like a bat cave in there.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



Oh no, we've been found out....the bat cave is compromised 

We are working on getting some proper lighting going - I just can't promise it won't scare everyone off when you get a good look at us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/4/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I also like the format.
> I watched it at work on a secondary monitor with less brightness than the notebook, and @freedom hiding in the dark corner. I also did not like it that I couldn't always see your faces like in a normal 'conversation'.
> 
> Slightly brighter conditions might be more pleasing to the eye for @annemarievdh as well, but I think she was hinting more towards a full stage setup and a few ripped Chippendales lookalikes lined up in the foreground



Aaaaa you see. You can read between the lines.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/4/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Aaaaa you see. You can read between the lines.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Would that be between the tan lines?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Would that be between the tan lines?



Bwahahahahaha ...

Shsssssss..... 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

